# Now we know how effective the TSA is: 5%



## Ryan (Jun 1, 2015)

https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/06/us-airport-screeners-missed-95-of-weapons-explosives-in-undercover-tests/



> Transportation Security Administration screeners allowed banned weapons and mock explosives through airport security checkpoints 95 percent of the time, according to the agency's own undercover testing.


All that hassle for an utterly insignificant gain.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 1, 2015)

Yep, the Blue shirts are so busy hassling grandmas and sniffing shoes they miss the bad stuff!

Your tax dollars providing Security Theater @ an Airport near you! ( keep 'em away from the Rail Stations!)


----------



## KmH (Jun 1, 2015)

Like the "War On Drugs", the TSA is a federal jobs program that comes no where close to accomplishing its intended purpose.


----------



## TinCan782 (Jun 1, 2015)

jimhudson said:


> Yep, the Blue shirts are so busy *hassling grandmas and sniffing shoes* they miss the bad stuff!
> 
> Your tax dollars providing Security Theater @ an Airport near you! ( keep 'em away from the Rail Stations!)


Ain't that the truth! :giggle:


----------



## jis (Jun 2, 2015)

But while doing so did they act all along in a proper officious and supercilious manner giving the impression they were protecting the hapless masses from mayhem?  if they managed to at least do that much, they fulfilled two thirds of their mission


----------



## XHRTSP (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm at least glad they're doing these test, especially with explosives. Fortified cockpit doors and pax initiave are the real keys to defeating hijackings, not confinscating nail clippers. Explosives, especially in cargo is the real threat.


----------



## caravanman (Jun 2, 2015)

Fortified cockpit doors can present their own problems, as we learned recently...

All that can be done, if it has to be done at all, is to keep secretly testing the checkers... Is it the machinery or the humans that fail to find the hidden test items?

On a humour note, maybe the drug smugglers should hide their drugs in all those weapons that seem to go undetected !

Ed


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 2, 2015)

caravanman said:


> Fortified cockpit doors can present their own problems, as we learned recently...
> 
> All that can be done, if it has to be done at all, is to keep secretly testing the checkers... Is it the machinery or the humans that fail to find the hidden test items?
> 
> ...


Weapons and munitions are the biggest money maker in the world, much more so than drugs!
Thus we can't have the Government messing with shipments of arms, the NRA and the gun zealots would go ballistic and run their puppets in Washington out of town!

Security theater has become a huge business, part of the Military/ Industrial Cartel that President and General of the Army Eisenhower warned us about back in 1960!!

We should all be so grateful and feel safe thanks to these merchants of death and their hired front men in Washington!


----------



## CHamilton (Jun 2, 2015)

TSA Director Reassigned in Wake of Security Failures


----------



## jis (Jun 2, 2015)

Maybe they should figure out how to make TSA a profitable enterprise


----------



## Ryan (Jun 2, 2015)

Needs more pixie dust from the private industry fairy.


----------



## Ryan (Jun 2, 2015)

CHamilton said:


> TSA Director Reassigned in Wake of Security Failures





> Homeland Security Secretary Jeh Johnson said in a statement Monday that Melvin Carraway would be moved to the Office of State and Local Law Enforcement at DHS headquarters “effective immediately.”


So now he can just screw up there? I need to get myself a job like that.


----------



## jis (Jun 2, 2015)

Don't we all?


----------



## tp49 (Jun 2, 2015)

I saw an interview on CNN this afternoon with our very much loved Rep. John Mica and even he called it ineffective security theater. Maybe he can attack TSA's funding for awhile.


----------



## jis (Jun 2, 2015)

tp49 said:


> I saw an interview on CNN this afternoon with our very much loved Rep. John Mica and even he called it ineffective security theater. Maybe he can attack TSA's funding for awhile.


Or at least ask for accounting of all those fancy scanning machines that are sitting in warehouses because no one can practically use them without bringing the nation's passenger flow at airport terminals to a standstill.


----------



## cirdan (Jun 2, 2015)

or at least the profitability of the TSA staff canteen.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 2, 2015)

Ryan said:


> CHamilton said:
> 
> 
> > TSA Director Reassigned in Wake of Security Failures
> ...


I'm NOT bashing Government employees, I'm a retired Civil Servant, but this is generally how things work in the Federal Civil Service where one has to almost blow up the Capitol, kill their supervisor or defect to an enemy Country with Secrets to be terminated from civil service! 
I've known people who successfully avoided termination for their whole career with transfers, appeals, law suits etc.

Its much easier to just transfer a screw up than do paperwork, testify @ hearings, in court etc. Look @ the Amtrak Clerk who sold passenger info to the Spooks!

Of course the higher up one is , the cushier the landing! ( ie Nixon didn't go to Jail, he got his pension and full benefits!)


----------



## jis (Jun 2, 2015)

jimhudson said:


> Of course the higher up one is , the cushier the landing! ( ie Nixon didn't go to Jail, he got his pension and full benefits!)


The cushier landings for higher ups holds tru to a more spectacular level in the private industry, unless you have an extra-marital affair with your boss's daughter or something.  Even then you are likely to get a reasonable golden handshake to keep things quiet and all that.


----------



## XHRTSP (Jun 2, 2015)

caravanman said:


> Fortified cockpit doors can present their own problems, as we learned recently...


Yeah go look up the very similiar incident at JetBlue and compare that outcome to that of German Wings. Not the cockpit door's fault European regulators and airlines very stupidly didn't mandate a two person policy.


----------



## jis (Jun 2, 2015)

I bet someone at BLET spent many hours trying to figure out how to exploit the Germanwings story to see if they could make an argument for mandatory two person crew in train locomotives. But then alas they sort of gave up when after much though they came to the inevitable conclusion that it is well nigh impossible to fly a train into a mountainside,  Though the thought of the possibility of running one into the buffer at a terminus al la Silver Streak must have crossed ones mind.  Juuuuust kidding of course.... for those humorless few who couldn't figure it out on their own.


----------

